# my new magpies and starlings :D



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

so ive been and collected the birds today and am proper chuffed lol the magpies had built 2 nests in the aviary they were in so hopefuly they will start building when they are settled :2thumb:
same with the starlings, they had built a nest aswel so fingers crossed  

sorry they aren't the best pictures, they are constantly on the move lol



told you the pics weren't very good lol





will try get some better ones when they settle down


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice birds..is aviary planted or you just chopped
Some branches and placed em in


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

just got chopped branches at the moment until i can find some decent sized plants


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

benji2009 said:


> just got chopped branches at the moment until i can find some decent sized plants


Yeah thats the problem with planted aviarys. We use stuff that
Grows fast as we have lots of aviarys tho


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

What do you keep in your aviaries?


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice birds, love the starlings


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

benji2009 said:


> What do you keep in your aviaries?


Various parrots..secred ibis..touraco.s..owls..
They are my own birds but do get more in to sell
At auctions and on net


----------

